# Just stopping by to say howdy



## omni1 (Mar 21, 2006)

Whats up, just stopping by to see how all my past fellow 2.5'ers are doing. I see some companies are actually putting some effort into the engine which is good, Believe it or not I miss my 2.5 hell alot, why.. because of time and effort I put into it. And now its basically a "start all over" So for some that know.. I sold the 2.5 after having all the transmission issues, and got myself a 07 GTI United Grey DSG. I havent done anything quite yet except for tints and the Forge Atmospheric Blow Off. I have some plans though for this year to turn this baby upside down and ill definatly post the pics when im done. Just want to let you know, you don't have to worry about me bashing on the 2.5 crew now because believe me, Ive been there and gone through what you guys are going through with the anger of no Aftermarket support. And we are all in the same family GTI / Rabbit, just a different engine who cares lol, it is the same body!

For those of you with Manual Transmission, let me fore warn you to be careful with the transmission as they are very delicate and cannot handle power and extensive torque gains, I was the victim of two faulty transmissions, not once but twice and believe me the dealers will try and f*** you over, because like any dealer, all they want is to milk you of your money. This was the result of one of the transmissions that went faulty on me.
















And it took about 3 months to retrieve a new transmission from Volkswagen for the final transmission swap. I showed many tuning facilities as well as local transmission facilities who have a hell lot more experience then VW mechanics, and they all gave me the same input, its a delicate transmission. So for those of you who wish to go boost, let me just start of by urging you to wait until they work with the transmission. Clutch Upgrades, Flywheels, the whole nine yard, before going boost. And this as well was quoted by the facilities. From what I hear the engine can take the abuse, but the transmission cannot. During the repair I attended my weekly GTG in my area and a fellow member drove up from jersey and claimed that a friend bought a brand new Rabbit 2.5 / Manual , and at about 15,000 miles, his transmission blew almost similar to how mine did. On another note as well for those who wish to go boost, my advice, I would have to say if I still had my 2.5 I wouldn't of gone boost. The the amount of gains tuning facilities are getting at with just intakes and exhausts, etc, You must be looking at a nice powerful engine. I have about 2 friends who went aftermarket with turbo kits etc, and let me tell you its been nothing but a hassle and just money out of the pocket consistently for them because its a new issue every week practically. Its just the amount of time and money that has to be put into the maintenance, its ridiculous. I would say forget boost and go all motor. I for hell sure know that most of you that purchase that Neuspeed kit will refuse to run at 8psi lol







, Wait for the LNT cams, a good tuning/flash solution, exhaust, intake, hopefully some more engine work, and just call it the day, then if you feel a couple of years down the road you want to go boost then by all means go right head. But with this engine I wouldn't go turbo, I would definatly supercharge the baby. But then again everyone has their own preference, that's just my token on few things, reason being because since Ive experienced all these faults and errors, Ive learned alot during the recovery period, and as well have been taught a lesson on boost and turbos, especially after switching over to a factory boosted car.
This was my baby for those of you who can remember.











































_Modified by omni1 at 12:05 PM 4-4-2007_


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Just stopping by to say howdy (omni1)*

Hey there, sorry to hear you had a crappy experience. I know you're certainly not the only one with a faulty manual transmission. There was one guy over on the MkV forum who admitted to abusing his car and had 3rd and 2nd gear get destroyed within 2,000 miles. That being said, I think you're right that there isn't that robustness in these sticks as there was in previous VWs. Oh well, enjoy your GTI.


----------



## bmg1022 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Just stopping by to say howdy (omni1)*

my 07 had a faulty transmission as well....with only 9k on the clock and a completely stock car.
I was driving the car easily, shifting into 3rd, when the car jerked violently and popped out of gear. Then when i stopped something was jammed. The differential came apart, broke the flywheel, and broke the transmission casing. My car has 9k on it and has already had over $4800 worth of warranty work done replacing the transmission, clutch assembly, and differential.
I was thinking about modding my rabbit, but that thought has definitely passed after this event.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: Just stopping by to say howdy (omni1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *omni1* »_


















I wouldn't call that delicate, I call that "quit spinning tires". One tire spins, while 1 is stationary, the spinning wheel catches traction, sheers the roll pin and lets the spider retaining pin slide out of the diff to tear the trans case to shreds. The 02J trannies exhibit the exact same problems....matter of fact, the 0A4 is virtually just a renamed 02J. 
I'm throwing a peloquin in mine in any case, and I'm kinda hoping it breaks beforehand so I can install it into a brand new box. 
Grats on the GTI btw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Just stopping by to say howdy (classicjetta)*

This sucks...








I used to powershift my MKII everyday for ****s and giggles and it never broke...these trannies are weak sauce...


----------



## omni1 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: Just stopping by to say howdy (@[email protected])*

Well, its all about the demand of cars, getting higher and higher every year, and companies dont want to waste money on high quality parts anymore lol.


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Just stopping by to say howdy (omni1)*

Yeah VW manuals used to be indestructible. On my MKII, we replaced the clutch only once at 125,000 miles, and that was with a lot of city driving. I learned to drive stick on the 2nd clutch and it held steady too. Sold it with ~170,000 miles, still going strong. No other problems with that trans.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Just stopping by to say howdy (classicjetta)*

hottness dude!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## omni1 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: Just stopping by to say howdy (mujjuman)*

haha, yes indeed, I do miss her







lol


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: Just stopping by to say howdy (omni1)*

this morning when I got in my car to back out of the garage...I put it in reverse, release the hand brake and start easing out on the clutch...there is a little resistance and before I could push the clutch back in POW!....the there was a loud pop from the engine bay and the whole car shuttered and then rolled fine...lol....reverse felt good after that, all gears were fine....just kinda wierd...hope its not the beginning of destruction!


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: Just stopping by to say howdy (Geo)*

Pulled a brand new one in today fresh off the truck, 7 miles on the car. Shudder taking off in 1st and reverse so bad it felt like it was running on 3 cylinders. Bad clutch


----------



## Angry_Mike (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: Just stopping by to say howdy (veedubtek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubtek* »_I wouldn't call that delicate, I call that "quit spinning tires". One tire spins, while 1 is stationary, the spinning wheel catches traction, sheers the roll pin and lets the spider retaining pin slide out of the diff to tear the trans case to shreds. The 02J trannies exhibit the exact same problems....matter of fact, the 0A4 is virtually just a renamed 02J. 

Exactly! The same thing happened with my 02 1.8t GTI...the cause was from spinning the tires


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Just stopping by to say howdy (omni1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *omni1* »_Well, its all about the demand of cars, getting higher and higher every year, and companies dont want to waste money on high quality parts anymore lol.

x2 dude... that sucks.
congrats on the GTI, but sorry you had trouble with the 2.5's tranny. thanks for the heads up though dude, youre one of the nicest MKV GTI owners out there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: Just stopping by to say howdy (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_This sucks...








I used to powershift my MKII everyday for ****s and giggles and it never broke...these trannies are weak sauce...









The new transmissions are MUCH stronger then mkII 020 tranmissions.. The Mk2s had a much weaker diff then these and they would blow constantly.. The difference is twice the power and a much heavier car.
There must be a bad batch of diff rivets or roll pins as someone mentioned.. the 02A/Js have very few diff problems.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: Just stopping by to say howdy (classicjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *classicjetta* »_Yeah VW manuals used to be indestructible. On my MKII, we replaced the clutch only once at 125,000 miles, and that was with a lot of city driving. I learned to drive stick on the 2nd clutch and it held steady too. Sold it with ~170,000 miles, still going strong. No other problems with that trans.

The clutch and the trans while they work together are relaly two different things when referring to indestructable.
Your mk11 had very little power.. trust me I've had them also.. That is why the clutch lasted forever.
Those transmissions were like glass though...


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: Just stopping by to say howdy (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_The new transmissions are MUCH stronger then mkII 020 tranmissions.. The Mk2s had a much weaker diff then these and they would blow constantly.. The difference is twice the power and a much heavier car.
There must be a bad batch of diff rivets or roll pins as someone mentioned.. the 02A/Js have very few diff problems.


Actually, while the 02A's were great, 02J's are junk...I've seen more 02J diffs blown apart than any other vw trans....the 0A4 appears to be no different in design, and it honestly doesn't look like it's gonna be much better...I'll be diff'ing mine soon so I'll see exactly what's in there...but I'm 85% sure it's just a *new* 02J.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Just stopping by to say howdy (veedubtek)*

hm... im not familiar with those tranny codes... can someone please tell me what year and what car they came in?


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: Just stopping by to say howdy (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_hm... im not familiar with those tranny codes... can someone please tell me what year and what car they came in?

02A was found in the G60 corrado, vr6 Corrado, 16V passats, vr6 passats, and mk3 gti and jetta Vr6, mk3 jetta and passat TDI. 
02J was found in the FWD TTs, All MK4 5spd manuals.
02M is found in 6spd mk4 and TT applications, As well as 5spd AWD version in the 180hp TTs.
02Q is the new 6spd mk5
0A4 is the new 5spd mk5


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Just stopping by to say howdy (chris86vw)*

thanks alot for breaking it down like that! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Froster (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Just stopping by to say howdy (veedubtek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubtek* »_Actually, while the 02A's were great, 02J's are junk...I've seen more 02J diffs blown apart than any other vw trans....the 0A4 appears to be no different in design, and it honestly doesn't look like it's gonna be much better...I'll be diff'ing mine soon so I'll see exactly what's in there...but I'm 85% sure it's just a *new* 02J.

I don't know of many people with major O2J issues, but I'm sure that there are some out there. From my perspective, my 01 Jetta with an O2J felt the same through its 200,000 km life, and there were no problems at all. The '0A4' in my Rabbit feels exactly the same, and I have no doubt that its the same tranny. The parts inside might be a little different (certainly different gearing) but the core transmission design seems very much he same. I'm not particularly worried about long-term transmission problems.


----------



## yettitheman (Jun 27, 2005)

you think a 02Q would be a fairly straightforward swap in?


----------



## Mike Gordon (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: Just stopping by to say howdy (classicjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *classicjetta* »_Yeah VW manuals used to be indestructible. On my MKII, we replaced the clutch only once at 125,000 miles, and that was with a lot of city driving. I learned to drive stick on the 2nd clutch and it held steady too. Sold it with ~170,000 miles, still going strong. No other problems with that trans.

I sold my MKIII with the original clutch at 170,000 miles so I'm not expecting the Rabbit to make it that far after reading some of the threads around here lately.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: Just stopping by to say howdy (Mike Gordon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike Gordon* »_I sold my MKIII with the original clutch at 170,000 miles so I'm not expecting the Rabbit to make it that far after reading some of the threads around here lately.










actually, if you take care of it, it will...the problems with them is abuse, same thing with the 02J, it was great if you took care of it...any excessive wheelspin and kiss the diff goodbye.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: (yettitheman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yettitheman* »_you think a 02Q would be a fairly straightforward swap in?










I'm trying to help chris86vw figure that out now, he has one for sale


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: Just stopping by to say howdy (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_thanks alot for breaking it down like that! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The issue right now is determining if its gets the VSS from the trans or from the wheel speed sensors... VSS is vehicle speed sensor.. On the 02J and all earlier transmissions the sensor was right ni the trans reading off the diff.. The 02Q which is a beefed up version of the 02M, basically the passenger side diff bearing is beefier probably since it was designed from the start with AWD in mind for some applicaions has no VSS in the bell housing. 
So if the 0A4 has no speed sensor also and gets its vehicle speed from the ABS like the 02Q equipped cars then yes it should be a straight forward swap like it was to replace an 02J with an 02M on the Mk4 cars.
I"ll have mine for sale soon with flywheel, clutch, starter, driveshafts, control arms, bearing housings, and brakes.


----------



## Mike Gordon (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: Just stopping by to say howdy (veedubtek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubtek* »_

actually, if you take care of it, it will...the problems with them is abuse, same thing with the 02J, it was great if you took care of it...any excessive wheelspin and kiss the diff goodbye. 

I am good with my cars so, yeah, maybe it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## yettitheman (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: (veedubtek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubtek* »_I'm trying to help chris86vw figure that out now, he has one for sale

I think the parts associated with the shift linkage/mount points/clutch operation will be fine... but the bolt pattern on the transmissions is going to be the kicker I think if anything.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: (yettitheman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yettitheman* »_I think the parts associated with the shift linkage/mount points/clutch operation will be fine... but the bolt pattern on the transmissions is going to be the kicker I think if anything.


I'm almost positive the bell housings are the same...if this clutch ever shows up for this 07 jetta I'm working on, I'll know for sure


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (yettitheman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yettitheman* »_
I think the parts associated with the shift linkage/mount points/clutch operation will be fine... but the bolt pattern on the transmissions is going to be the kicker I think if anything.

VW and audi are really good with bell housings.
Any 4 clyinder vw trans will fit on any vw 4 clyinder
any vr6 trans will fit on any vr6..
Audi is even better their 4clyinder and 6 clyinder tranmissions will bolt up to either... I've got a 4.2v8 from an s4 at home and a 2.7t trans.. and they will bolt up to each other with slight modifcation to the adapter ring between the engine and trans, possibly just getting the 4.2 ring might work.

The shift linkage etc was all retained when doing an 02j to o2m swap on a mk4, just the lower part of the trans mount, driveshafts and sometimes the bearing housings.. which techincally on the mk5 I don't think will be an issue..


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (chris86vw)*

wow nice info to know man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

